# wpa_supplicant_failed to initiate ap scan

## snakeo2

I just compiled kernel version 3.7.3 ( was using version 3.2 prior) and now my wireless connection is not working. I'm using an "atheros" card. When  i was running kernel 3.2, i had the driver "ath5k" compiled as module.....when I upgraded to version 3.7 i compiled it built in. Any ideas? Thanks.

----------

## snakeo2

I went back and recompiled it as Module. "lspci -k" confirms that the kernel driver in use is "ath5k", but still wpa gives error message "failed to initiate ap scanning". Running "iwlist scan" comes back with "wlan0 does not support scanning".....

----------

## snakeo2

I also added the following to my /etc/conf.d/modules

modules_3.7.3="ath5k"

----------

## snakeo2

A few days ago, i had a similar issue with wpa and it turned out that "libnl-3.2.19" was causing issues. After some digging, i found out that version 3.2.14 works and proceeded to downgrade. That solved the issue then. I checked and I guess during a recent world update, version 3.2.19 was pulled, so went ahead removed it and installed version 3.2.14 and rebooted. Now wpa is not even seeing my wlan0......i also get an error about "failing to load modules" during boot up. How would I check that my modules are being loaded during boot? Thanks.

----------

## snakeo2

Here is a bit more info (I'm chrooted using sysrescuecd)

```

lspci -knn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 Host Bridge [1002:7910]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx) [1002:7912]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device [1002:7914]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1) [1002:7915]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2) [1002:7916]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:12.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA [1002:4380]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI0) [1002:4387]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI1) [1002:4388]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI2) [1002:4389]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.3 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI3) [1002:438a]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.4 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI4) [1002:438b]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB Controller (EHCI) [1002:4386]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 14)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 IDE [1002:438c]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge [1002:438d]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] [1002:791f]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:001c] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. WLL3141 (Toshiba PA3613U-1MPC) 802.11bg Wireless Mini PCIe Card [144f:7128]

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller [1180:0832] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

05:06.1 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter [1180:0822] (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

05:06.2 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter [1180:0592] (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

05:06.3 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller [1180:0852] (rev 12)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff60]

   Kernel driver in use: r852

```

lspci

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 7914

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

00:12.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

05:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

05:06.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

05:06.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

lsmod shows a tons of modules that I believe are from the sysrescuecd as I have only added 5 or so modules to my conf.d/modules file

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  241613  16 

arc4                    1270  2 

r852                    8550  0 

sm_common               7375  1 r852

ath5k                 149771  0 

nand                   35747  2 sm_common,r852

ath                    12566  1 ath5k

nand_ids                5702  1 nand

i2c_piix4               9237  0 

mac80211              199713  1 ath5k

nand_ecc                3298  1 nand

shpchp                 20559  0 

edac_core              26700  0 

sp5100_tco              3861  0 

pcspkr                  1590  0 

sparse_keymap           2319  0 

mtd                    13900  2 nand,sm_common

k8temp                  3093  0 

edac_mce_amd           11108  0 

joydev                  8583  0 

cfg80211              113706  3 mac80211,ath,ath5k

rfkill                 11789  1 cfg80211

raid10                 17619  0 

raid456                51496  0 

async_raid6_recov       4985  1 raid456

async_pq                3726  2 async_raid6_recov,raid456

raid6_pq               76986  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

async_xor               2732  3 async_pq,async_raid6_recov,raid456

xor                     4073  1 async_xor

async_memcpy            1540  2 async_raid6_recov,raid456

async_tx                2048  5 async_memcpy,async_xor,async_pq,async_raid6_recov,raid456

raid1                  17139  0 

raid0                   6923  0 

multipath               5118  0 

linear                  2910  0 

radeon                729003  2 

ttm                    42665  1 radeon

sdhci_pci               6898  0 

firewire_ohci          21821  0 

sdhci                  15634  1 sdhci_pci

ata_generic             3133  0 

drm_kms_helper         21559  1 radeon

pata_acpi               2709  0 

drm                   151100  4 drm_kms_helper,ttm,radeon

mmc_core               54652  1 sdhci

firewire_core          37104  1 firewire_ohci

i2c_algo_bit            3968  1 radeon

pata_atiixp             3354  1 

i2c_core               16988  5 i2c_algo_bit,drm,drm_kms_helper,radeon,i2c_piix4

r8169                  27974  0 

video                   9828  0 

mii                     3341  1 r8169

```

----------

## snakeo2

I"m getting "error loading /etc/init.d/conf.d/modules" "modules failed to start".....what is the correct syntax to have the ath5k module load up during boot? 

I added the following line to /etc/conf./modules

modules_3.7.3="ath5k"

----------

## snakeo2

Anyone?

----------

## BillWho

snakeo2,

This is my module line on this laptop. I don't filter for kernel version because I only boot one.

modules="vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp i8k"

It shouldn't be necessary to load the network module in conf.d/modules.

Does dmesg provide any clues and can you modprobe ath5k

Does modprobe --show-depends ath5k list the dependencies   :Question: 

----------

## snakeo2

I made changes to my conf.d/modules files as you suggested and still same result.

```

cat /etc/conf.d/modules

# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules_2="ipv6"

#modules="ohci1394"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

# Again, the most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="debug2"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="debug3"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="debug4"

#module_ieee1394_args_2="debug5"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

modules"ath5k mac80211"

```

----------

## BillWho

snakeo2,

You left out the "="

It should be: modules="ath5k mac80211"

----------

## snakeo2

Thanks for the tip. I fixed that typo and now during boot the "failed to load modules" error went away, but still no wireless internet. Still getting the same "failed to initiate AP  Scan". Will keep digging around see what I can come up with.

----------

## snakeo2

bump

----------

